# Fisher Speedcast Mount 4 my 99 Wrangler? Help!



## marinetoflyboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey guys I've just acquired an older Speedcast off an 88 Toyota PU. I have a 99 Wrangler 4.0 5spd. This Fisher 6ft electric seems to be in good shape and has a new pump. I need to know if there is a mount i can get to make this fit with little to no Fab work! 

I'm new to plowing an not farmiliar with all the types out there. Also I'm trying to make a few bucks with little $ invested! My broke ass! 

Any guidance or help would be AWESOME!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the frame from a 93 Wrangler is the same, you are in luck. Fisher would not have produced conventional mount push plates for 94 or later.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The 93 and 99 do NOT share the same frame
89-95 same frame

97 to 05 (I think) same frame they changed the frame 05 or 06

The speed caster is the one where the pump and lift arm stay on the vehicle?

If so there is no mount for the 99.


----------



## marinetoflyboy (Oct 23, 2010)

yes Sir, it stays on the vehicle.....2 part system. It was free so was just trying


----------



## marinetoflyboy (Oct 23, 2010)

marinetoflyboy;1095201 said:


> yes Sir, it stays on the vehicle.....2 part system. It was free so was just trying


how ever I was optimisic because it seems that only a few bolts hold on the mount and that made me think that could be swapped out. Didn't think the rest of the assembly would be so vehicle spacific? what the hell do I know


----------

